

What hosted service for SCCM (SVN or CVS) do you use for your company? - pbnaidu

I am looking for a hosted service for SCCM (SVN or CVS or anything else) of my source code. I am working with a friend of mine who lives in different state than me and we are collaborating on a project and would like to maintain a single source code repository. The service could be similar to sourceforge.net but I can't use it as this project is not a open source project. Any recommendations for such a service and advantages/disadvantages of it will be greatly appreciated.
======
damien
You might want to consider using a distributed system like mercurial or git,
since it is much more flexible than something like Subversion. It will allow
you to start coding today without worrying about servers by just pulling
directly from each others local repositories. Once you have a server ready,
then you can move to a central repository if you wish.

~~~
pbnaidu
Thanks, I'll try this first.

------
davidw
I host that kind of stuff on my own dedicated server.

~~~
pbnaidu
What type of hosting service do you use?

a) did you sign with a dedicated server hosting company, b) you own a server
but it is hosted in a data center owned by some company, c) you own a server
and managed by you, hosting it in your home

Could you please share the details about the services?

~~~
davidw
I have a server with Layered Tech. You get root, and you have to manage the
machine yourself. For me that's a pretty good deal.

